# 150.2 "Outlaw" - Single 8" Woofer



## sundownz

Friend of mine came up to the shop to do some testing in his CRX this weekend.

This is an "Outlaw" score -- measured in the kick panel with the door open.

YouTube - One Sundown SA-8 : 150.2 dB (Day 2)

One Sundown SA-8 Prototype
One SAZ-3500D @ 1 ohm

We are using a 6" aero-port so based on effective cone area we have roughly the same port area as cone area -- this gained over 1 dB vs. the previous box with a 4" aero-port.

Actual power not measured but I estimate 1200-1700 watts or so of actual power.

The setup :



















Fun stuff


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS

sundownz said:


> Friend of mine came up to the shop to do some testing in his CRX this weekend.
> 
> This is an "Outlaw" score -- measured in the kick panel with the door open.
> 
> YouTube - One Sundown SA-8 : 150.2 dB (Day 2)
> 
> One Sundown SA-8 Prototype
> One SAZ-3500D @ 1 ohm
> 
> We are using a 6" aero-port so based on effective cone area we have roughly the same port area as cone area -- this gained over 1 dB vs. the previous box with a 4" aero-port.
> 
> Actual power not measured but I estimate 1200-1700 watts or so of actual power.
> 
> The setup :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun stuff


was wondering if you had a pair of the protos that you would sell i need a pair really bad!!!


----------



## sundownz

I do have a pair but I really cannot sell them yet as I am not done with my testing.


----------



## B_Rich

That is amazing. Well done.


----------



## niceguy

And only 140db w/o the duct tape right?


----------



## ChrisB

I think you have a DD1508 killer on your hands there Jacob.


----------



## rollininstyle2004

Impressive numbers for a single 8.


----------



## djdcb

That is crazy loud for an 8 i remember 10 years ago hittin a 153.00 with 4 12's all kicker ****


----------



## sundownz

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I think you have a DD1508 killer on your hands there Jacob.


It is quite comparable to the 1508 in performance -- that was my design intention


----------



## KAPendley

niceguy said:


> And only 140db w/o the duct tape right?


Dude, thats not duct tape, thats edead. LOL


----------



## ChrisB

KAPendley said:


> Dude, thats not duct tape, thats edead. LOL


:laugh:

You sure about that? I thought duct tape had better damping characteristics and stuck to surfaces better than eDead.


----------



## bobc04

that is bad ass man!


----------



## bobc04

how much can the sa8 handle?


----------



## sundownz

bobc04 said:


> how much can the sa8 handle?


We have burped over 2000 watts on it in Sean's box @ 68 Hz.

In my box at 53 Hz that was a bit too much  But I did 1700 watt burps quite a few times without hurting them.

They are rated 400 RMS for daily... conservatively.


----------



## Indiansprings

Crazy.... Good job.


----------



## sundownz

Make that 150.7 at Sean's House :

YouTube - one Sundown Audio SA8 prototype 150.7 dB


----------



## JAX

wow..I need one of these when they go on sale....they are going to go on sale right?


----------



## sundownz

JAX said:


> wow..I need one of these when they go on sale....they are going to go on sale right?


Yes :

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-vendors/68296-sa-8-pre-order-now-open.html


----------



## sundownz

With a customized re-cone we have achieved 151.0 dB as of yesterday with 1670 watts of clamped power. Same box, some things in the car moved around a bit.


----------



## sundownz

151.3 by moving some stuff around... we are going to keep working on it for a bit more today.


----------



## sundownz

Moved some more stuff... 151.5 so far -- will work on a video soon.


----------



## filtor1

Wow! That is impressive Jacob!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

sundownz said:


> Friend of mine came up to the shop to do some testing in his CRX this weekend.
> 
> This is an "Outlaw" score -- measured in the kick panel with the door open.


If I'm not mistaken, when you do the measurement like this, you're basically turning the entire car into a series-tuned dual reflex bandpass subwoofer. Here's how this would work:


The volume of air in the woofer chamber is analagous to the rear chamber in a bandpass box
The volume of air *in the car cabin* is analagous to the front chamber, *but it's a quarter wave resonator,* not a helmholtz resonator.
The efficiency of any quarter wave resonator will go up as you increase the volume of the resonator, and also the area of the mouth.* Based on that, I'll bet you'd get a small efficiency bump if you used a car with big doors and a large but short cabin. Such as a CRX 
*
*

The ideal car for something like this would have a cabin length of about 84", or seven feet. (That length of car cabin will tune the quarter wave resonance to 40hz.) 40hz is the "magic number" because if you go lower you'll need a ton of excursion to get there, but if you go higher you start to lose cabin gain. The CRX is actually a really good candidate for this type of design because the cabin is so short. The cabin in my Accord is something like 120" long from the firewall to the rear window, so it would be expected to resonate at 28hz. (speed of sound / 120" / 4)


You might even be able to model this in Akabak or Hornresp(!)

Really cool stuff. This video was one of the reasons I switched to dual eights in my current build, although I went with TC Sounds because I needed a woofer with a much lower QTS than the SA-8.

*


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I fleshed out some of the concepts explored in my previous post here. Basically, I think the tight dimensions of a CRX are playing a big part in the huge SPL numbers generated by this sub.

More details here:

Audio Psychosis • View topic - How to Build a Bass Weapon


----------



## trojan fan

Patrick Bateman said:


> I fleshed out some of the concepts explored in my previous post here. Basically, I think the tight dimensions of a CRX are playing a big part in the huge SPL numbers generated by this sub.
> 
> More details here:
> 
> Audio Psychosis • View topic - How to Build a Bass Weapon


Wow, what a weapon.....I like it


----------



## xMplar

DD subs are soo 2008 man SUNDOWN and FI and AA and PAP and AUDIOSYSTEM are the big boys now


----------



## asawendo

Crazy number from a single 8". Wow!


----------



## sq_guru

Wow - at what frequency?


----------



## sundownz

sq_guru said:


> Wow - at what frequency?


68 Hz

We had it up to 152.2 dB as well -- not sure if I updated over here.


----------



## n8skow

To be fair, this 'is' in a CRX though...
You could fart a 148 in those
=)


----------



## Spyeleven

Wery good result endeed. 
Thats the kind of box that i need...


----------

